# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Looking for a splash of color!

## junebug

Hi all!  I am new to amphibians and vivariums.  In the process of setting up my first ten gallon as a bumble bee toad tank.  I got several plants today for the tank, and had to order a few more of the ones I wanted online.  Plants I already have include one of those weird fern things often sold as an aquatic plant in chain stores (I can't remember the name but it's a super common fern), spanish moss, eleocharis acicularis, and assorted air plants.  I will be adding a single floating plant to the water feature in my tank, as well as some anubias petite nana on the wood I plan to use, in small soil pockets, along with marsilaea minuta along the edge of the water area.

I'm hoping you all can help me with something.  I'm looking for a plant that will give me a splash of color without having too high of light requirements.  My tank is going to be lit naturally with the ambient daylight in my kitchen, and it will not get a lot of light in the afternoons, when the light is supposedly best for growing plants.  Anyway, is there a plant out there that will tolerate the low humidity required for the toads, and the low amount of light available??  Something nicely colored- red, pink, purple, something like that?  Any help will be much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

This is a tuff one.
We often forget about succulents!
Not cactus , of course  :Frog Surprise: 

Check out the Echeveria and Aeonium species.
Some have dark red leaves....could be nice !
I'm not sure if they would wither without a dormancy period , however?
Just be sure the is not a sharp tip at the tip of the leaf.

Bill will be along....He'll have ideas for you.

We would love to see some photos 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Wow, something that will have color and has to live on ambient light? I honestly can't think of anything that meets those requirements, besides maybe some of the wandering jew cultivars. They will have the variegated leaves, some with splashes of purple. Maybe a miniature violet? 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## junebug

Thanks Bill, I'll look into those.  The kitchen does get a fair amount of light.  I have a fish tank under the window powered entirely on natural light (I think you saw the video I posted).  

What about some of the more colorful varieties of tillandsia?  Would they do okay without being in a lit tank? And if so, where would I find them?

----------


## bill

Tilly's would work. They don't need a lot of light to grow, but to get some of the brilliant colors, they need very bright light. But they definitely would add a nice texture to the tank. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## junebug

I picked up a few at LLL when I was there, but I'll likely order some more online.  I found a cool store with lots of different varieties.  Some of the "golden" ones look nice.

----------

